# FIRST COYOTE SHOULDER MOUNT



## bigracks75 (Apr 23, 2007)

I AM TOUGH ON PELTS WITH A 22-250 AND 55 GRAIN BALISTICS BUT THEY DON'T STAND A CHANCE UP TO 750 YARDS NICE IMPACT BUT I NEED TO START MOUNTING SOME COYOTES FOR THE FAMILY AND I NEED SOME TIPS ON HOW TO'S FOR MOUNTING SHOULDER MOUNT COYOTES :sniper: :beer:


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

your shooting coyotes 750 yards away??? what do you have for a scope??


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

okay for starters a 22 250 isnt hard on pelts and your a hell off a shoot if your hitting coyotes with a 22 250 out to 750 yards?
How much do you raise above them to hit them is my question? :-? :sniper:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

He has 3 post guys. Its some dude coming in to try to impress us or something. Does that dude realize that 750 yards is damn near a half mile? Shooting a bullet that travels 4000 fps, that would be a drop of about 5 FEET. Thats a 60 inch drop LOL. This dudes crazy


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

To answer your question DVX, he uses a TELEscope.

And pain1, to answer yours, SIMPLY take aim at the animal 5 feet above his current location, then fire off. If you raise your head quick enough you might be able to see the bullet hit the animal too, b/c you will have about half second between firing and the bullet reaching its target.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Have any of you ever watched "Beyond Belief"? If not you need to do so.

They have video of people shooting elk and other animals at 600-800 yards away. There is even a coyote kill (if I remember right...I will watch again tonight) at 1000 yards. It is possible with the right equipment and practice. I don't think I would ever be able to do it but some people can. I'm also not saying it can be done with EVERY caliber but it can be done with some calibers.

On Les Johnson's Predator Quest Les shoots a coyote running at something in the range of 683 yards. He holds 4 feet over his back. What does Les shoot? A 223 or 22-250 if I remember right.

Lay off him and let him explain himself.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

awesome shot that Les makes, hK 600 (or 660 can't 'member for sure) .223 was the rifle.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I know snipers in Vietnam had kills at 1000 meters with a 30 .06 I belive.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

The les johson shot was his 22-250. It was his last of 5 shots. In the Marines the snipers qualify at 800 meters I believe(someone let me know if I am mistaken) and we also learned of a Marine sniper named Carlos Hathcock who shot an old Winchester Model 70 in .300 winmag and also put a scope on an M2 .50 cal machine gun and had kills out to 2500 yards/meters. 93 confirmted kills in all and allegedly that guy is supposed to have made the original "down the other snipers scope tube" shot so It sure can be done but he was also probably in shooting position preparing for the shot for hours before he took it and VERY few people could make those shots save guys like David Tubb and those types.

I am not saying he didnt do it once or twice but the average guy just isnt going to hit a coyote at 750 yds with any consistancy. Maybe lucky now and again but certainly not every coyote withing 750 yds is a dead one. I wanna see it. Best 3 out of 5 on video. No offense intended to anyone. :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

i thought that he was shooting a semi auto in that scene; his HK, i may be mistaken though.

For the average guy it was a spectacular shot, I don't know a thing about his background so no saying what type of formal training he has had.

To me comparing military sniping to civialian hunting is apples to oranges.


----------



## bigracks75 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats all i do in my free time. We shoot coyotes and have contests to see who can hit them the farthest away my longest is 780 but one of my friends marked an 850. We live in the flat land where long shots come often and with a little practice it can be accomplished easily and the 250 will easily do it with reloads.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah, I have heard of shots like that, but i am with everyone else, I would pay good $$ to see someone that could REGULARLY hit a coyote-sized target in the vitals at 750 yds in the colorado wind.

But to reask the question, bigracks, what kind of scope you have your rifle topped with?


----------

